# Michelle Hunziker Bikini candids on the beach in Dubai April 11-2017 x32



## DR_FIKA (12 Apr. 2017)




----------



## redbeard (12 Apr. 2017)

Hach ja, in ihrer Jugend hat sie das Bikini-Oberteil ja auch ab und an mal weggelassen... wär eigentlich auch mal wieder schön! 

:thx: für sexy Michelle!


----------



## luuckystar (12 Apr. 2017)

OMG, Michelle ist traumhaft schön


----------



## eagleeye. (12 Apr. 2017)

*Du meine Güte...wie kann man nur Badeurlaub in Dubai machen.
Sowas von künstlich dieser Ort dort, ohne Charme, ohne Kultur, usw.
Dabei gibt es 1000-mal schönere Orte um Badeurlaub zu machen.
Strände und Orte welche die Natur erschaffen hat und nicht die 
Dekadenz und Milliarden der Scheichs dort.

...aber wenn ich mal den "Badeort" ausklammere,
dann ist's natürlich schön die Michelle so anzuschauen.
Danke für den Beitrag.

ciao*


----------



## quake (12 Apr. 2017)

eagleeye. schrieb:


> *Du meine Güte...wie kann man nur Badeurlaub in Dubai machen.
> Sowas von künstlich dieser Ort dort, ohne Charme, ohne Kultur, usw.
> Dabei gibt es 1000-mal schönere Orte um Badeurlaub zu machen.
> Strände und Orte welche die Natur erschaffen hat und nicht die
> ...



ja aber zumindest ist es dort warm und regnet nicht


----------



## Punisher (12 Apr. 2017)

hammer Body


----------



## MetalFan (12 Apr. 2017)

Ich bin begeistert! :drip: :jumping:


----------



## Classic (12 Apr. 2017)

Hat sie sich eigentlich ihre Brüste machen lassen? Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hingen die doch mal ziemlich?


----------



## frank63 (13 Apr. 2017)

Toller Body. Danke für die Pics!!  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Sepp2500 (13 Apr. 2017)

Wunderschön. Danke.


----------



## hump (18 Apr. 2017)

Top Figur, :klasse:


----------



## konDOME (18 Apr. 2017)

Michelle am strand, ein Traum!


----------



## celebboard100 (19 Apr. 2017)

Immer wieder hübsch


----------



## Nicci72 (19 Apr. 2017)

redbeard schrieb:


> Hach ja, in ihrer Jugend hat sie das Bikini-Oberteil ja auch ab und an mal weggelassen... wär eigentlich auch mal wieder schön!
> 
> :thx: für sexy Michelle!



Nicht nur ab und an mal... Damals waren eigentlich alle Mädels am Strand Oben Ohne, Michelle genauso. Es gibt deshalb bis heute viele Paparazzi-Pics aus jener Zeit, die sie Oben Ohne zeigen, hier nur ein paar wenige davon:
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...ziker-jungen-jahren-beim-sonnenbaden-10x.html 

Aber dann kam der große Backlash und Oben Ohne war plötzlich "Out". Seither hat Michelle leider immer Oberteile getragen, wenn auch häufig wie hier sehr knappe - auch seitdem sich der Trend seit ca. zwei, drei Jahren wieder dreht.:schirm6:


----------



## ewu50 (20 Apr. 2017)

sehr schön


----------



## Bart Simpsoooooooon (10 Mai 2017)

Leider kein Bild von ihrem Knackpo


----------



## gunnar86 (22 Mai 2017)

Danke für Michelle.


----------



## Asdfjklöqwertz (24 Mai 2017)

Was für eine heiße Frau! Danke dir! :thx:


----------

